# rear parcel shelf TT



## graham john (Oct 11, 2010)

has anyone experienced problems with the support brackets on the rear parcel shelf ?

over christmas the 'Side' supports have pulled out (the rivets appear very short) and one of the Higne / Swivel brackets has thus snapped.

makes me question the so called Quality build arguement!

is it a common thing ?

regards

Graham


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

I've got the same problem on the passenger side of my Feb 07 TTC. I'm hoping the little plastic piece which supports the parcel shelf won't be too dear to buy new?


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I've had the same problem. I've got a 2007 2.0ltr and managed to snap the passenger side bracket off a month ago. The local Audi dealer has quoted £250+ to fix. You have to buy both brackets and the shelf as they're sold as one kit. That's not the expensive part; the kit's only about £55. But apparently half the panelling in the car has to be removed in order to fit the bracket, so labour charges kick in big-time.

I'm still musing as to whether to get the araldite out, but am worried I'll make a mess and create a bigger problem


----------



## graham john (Oct 11, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> What model year car do you have?
> This was an issue on the pre-production models and early production cars but it was the lugs that would snap.


car is registered Sept 2009 and i have had it since new, car is 2.0 tdi quattro

sems to be a few on here have problems with this

graham


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Critter10 said:


> I've had the same problem. I've got a 2007 2.0ltr and managed to snap the passenger side bracket off a month ago. The local Audi dealer has quoted £250+ to fix. You have to buy both brackets and the shelf as they're sold as one kit. That's not the expensive part; the kit's only about £55. But apparently half the panelling in the car has to be removed in order to fit the bracket, so labour charges kick in big-time.
> 
> I'm still musing as to whether to get the araldite out, but am worried I'll make a mess and create a bigger problem


My nearside bracket snapped off too!, I just araldited it back on with the parcel shelf in position and supported the whole lot from underneath with some old boxes and left overnight to cure. Repair is very solid and no further problems.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks MXS. Maybe I'll pluck up the courage and have a go myself!


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

I broke the right hand bracket when I accidently dropped a case onto the shelf itself.

Just used some araldite equivalent to stick it back on and the bracket has been rock solid since. I think there may be even more movement in the left hand bracket now!!

The stuff i used came in a twin tube that combined the contents of each tube into a single nozzle as you squeezed the tube. That meant you could be a little more accurate as to exactly where you applied it.

It was something like this: http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/13/6/epxy_1min/overview/Loctite-Epoxy-Instant-Mix-1-Minute.htm


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Critter10 said:


> Thanks MXS. Maybe I'll pluck up the courage and have a go myself!


I also packed the gaps between parcel shelf and brackets with some wood offcuts so as to help 'press' the bracket against the side panel, if you follow me! I had some old boxes in the shed which shored the whole thing up until the glue dried off, best left overnight!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I think Audi had a repair kit for this too.


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a 2009 TTS. My passenger side parcel shelf bracket snapped 3 weeks ago. Fixed under warranty. For complete replacement of the bracket, they have to remove the rear trim. Waited on the car. 90mins it took them. Good as new now. Hopefully they've changed the design so it's not 3 plastic pegs holding the shelf up!


----------



## Razza (Nov 23, 2010)

Araldite did the job for me. I managed to snap the lugs off when removing the side panel in the boot. I was a little worried about getting the glue on the textured fabric covering the trim it's attached to but it appeared to make a really solid fix - better than the original fixings.


----------



## TT mann (Jun 15, 2010)

Bought my 2007 3.2 out of Germany last May.....found parcel bracket on left side broken.
As stated....part not too expensive.....but you have to pull even the bottom of the rear seat out so you can remove the seat belt bolt to thread the belt through the slot in the plastic trim.Even have to take out the side speaker to complete the operation.
Just have a little patience guys !....got to admit you have to get wound up like a bit of a pretzel to pop all the trim in again !!
But.....just bite the bullet and replace it !.....worth the effort if you really love your TT !!
Glue ???!!.....thats for "tight assed pussies"!!
Have some balls eh ?? :? 
Ken


----------



## Razza (Nov 23, 2010)

Mine broke *WHEN* I bit my bullet and pulled off other bits of trim. Why wouldn't you use araldite? It does the job well after all. I can't see why you would need to separate the two parts in the future.


----------



## icesilverTT (Aug 3, 2010)

mine has snaped I used some glue


----------



## graham john (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks for all the comments and feedback folks, obviously it is a more common problem than i thought and i will contact my dealer on monday to see what they can offer by way of repair

regards

Graham


----------



## cs02kkk2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi All,

This also happened to me over the Xmas period and I have to say I wasn't too impressed.

As I was securing the car parcel shelf into the car, the passenger side plastic mould snapped like a match stick. My car was delivered in Jan 2010 so I got this repaired under warranty.

The service guys didnt seem surprised by this at all and wanted to replace both plastic moulds. So my feeling is it is definately a common problem.

Rather hacked off as I love my TT too bits but since ownership in Jan, I have had so many problems.

First 6 days of ownership the turbo boost pipe dislodged,

2 months ago my rear centre brake light unit malfunctioned which meant the DIS kept beeping "Centre brake light" and now the parcel shelf mould snapping. GRRRRR

Is it me or is the build quality a little poor? For the money we pay for this car surely something as simple as securing a pipe and using quality materials and workmanship is a general expectancy??

Yes it's covered under warranty but I shouldnt have to visit a showroom 6 times in a year (because you have no courtesy cars or are fully booked up for three weeks on drop offs!)

Sorry, i've had my moan. Well, on the bright side, at least it's not as bad as the Mrs's new fiesta's door flunging open and not closing in motion!


----------



## cs02kkk2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Critter10 said:


> I've had the same problem. I've got a 2007 2.0ltr and managed to snap the passenger side bracket off a month ago. The local Audi dealer has quoted £250+ to fix. You have to buy both brackets and the shelf as they're sold as one kit. That's not the expensive part; the kit's only about £55. But apparently half the panelling in the car has to be removed in order to fit the bracket, so labour charges kick in big-time.
> 
> I'm still musing as to whether to get the araldite out, but am worried I'll make a mess and create a bigger problem


£250.00!!! i'd write a letter and use this topic as proof to show it's the workmanship and repair under recall!


----------



## graham john (Oct 11, 2010)

i will be visiting my dealer in Cardiff this week and will report back

graham


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

cs02kkk2 said:


> For the money we pay for this car surely something as simple as securing a pipe and using quality materials and workmanship is a general expectancy??
> 
> Yes it's covered under warranty but I shouldnt have to visit a showroom 6 times in a year (because you have no courtesy cars or are fully booked up for three weeks on drop offs!)


I think for the money something of excellent quality is a fair expectation. Unfortunately Audi don't seem to share your vision and so the car doesn't live up to the perception of the brand. My Audi is the most nigglesome car I've ever owned, and like you I'm getting bored of seeing my dealer - something I only ever needed to do before for an annual service. Buy an Audi and it's problems here and there the whole time. Quite cheesed off


----------



## graham john (Oct 11, 2010)

graham john said:


> i will be visiting my dealer in Cardiff this week and will report back
> 
> graham


i havent had time to call to the dealer due to working abroad, however i dropped them an email over three weeks ago...................no reply as yet. :x

will certainly be calling there Wednesday this week


----------



## graham john (Oct 11, 2010)

been a while since i have posted on here however the TT was booked in for the parcel shelf and all has been replaced under Warranty 

the car was in for a good couple of hours though and the new support brackets for the TT are much more stable

regards

Graham


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I had a similar problem last year; the right hand bracket snapped off the inside of my old 3.2 V6 Coupe.

I went to see the dealer to ask about the damage to get it repaired and ended up changing the V6 for a TTS so it was, if you care to look at it this way, a very expensive repair!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

My right bracket broke not so long ago. Its not totally broke but its not secure either and it rattled when i was driving and teh rattle drove me insane!!!

I managed to sort out the rattle and the fixing by using a lot of blu-tak on the underside so you cant see it. infact, i did it on my otherside aswell and now there are no more rattles or vibrations. Done it on a few otehr areas aswell to elminate rattles/vibrations. Works a treat and works good as a sound dampner.


----------



## dinz14 (Dec 12, 2006)

I had my broken parcel shelf fixed under warranty in April, no questions asked, even though my TT is only two months shy of its 3rd birthday 8)

On a separate point, the service I received at Bradford Audi was abysmal - http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=211985, and I therefore won't be heading back to *Bradford Audi* any time soon :roll:

At least my parcel shelf doesn't rattle like buggery any more!


----------



## captain #10 (Apr 7, 2006)

Guys
Mine has also snapped as I leaned across it, right hand side all 3 pegs snapped.

Sheffield Audi have refused to do it under warranty, saying it "has just broke". They will do it for me for £155 though or sell me the parts for £40+VAT and I can do it myself.

That's where I am now, I'm picking the car up today as it's having some other stuff done so can any of you give me a contact of someone in another Audi dealers who fixed this for you under warranty, preferably before lunchtime today so I have some ammo


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

No problem here..

Theres one for sale here thats open to offers if you need one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-PARCEL-SH ... _994wt_907

I reckon £60 would buy it personally....not worth more than that used

heres another one cheaper http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/audi-tt-parcel-sh ... 500wt_1156


----------



## captain #10 (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry dnrh, I do not need a new parcel shelf, I have snapped the bracket that the parcel shelf fits into. It is attached to the rear trim and is apparently all part of the 1 piece of trim that goes from the boot into the car over the top of the back seats.

I need a new one of those!!! Sheffield audi have just called me back after I questioned them again about it being covered under warranty and indeed pointed them to this thread. Their view was there's no way this would be paid out by audi under warranty, despite that some of you have clearly done that, but they did offer, as a gesture of goodwill, to fit it for me at no cost if I pay for the parts.

As I was paying for the parts myself anyway and going to have a stab at fitting myself, this a result second only to actually getting it done free under warranty.

They've half redeemed themselves!!


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

I used silicone rubber adhesive. Tougher than the orignal, (fills gaps readily and excess wipable off, so a clean mend).
Plastic interiors are like glorified airfix kits - there's no need to treat flimsy bits of tat with reverence and shell out a couple of hundred quid to have them replaced with other bits of tat.


----------



## arm1tage (Jan 24, 2010)

I had the dealer replace one side only to have the other side break the following week. Going to try some epoxy on it...


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

captain #10 said:


> Sorry dnrh, I do not need a new parcel shelf, I have snapped the bracket that the parcel shelf fits into. It is attached to the rear trim and is apparently all part of the 1 piece of trim that goes from the boot into the car over the top of the back seats.
> 
> I need a new one of those!!! Sheffield audi have just called me back after I questioned them again about it being covered under warranty and indeed pointed them to this thread. Their view was there's no way this would be paid out by audi under warranty, despite that some of you have clearly done that, but they did offer, as a gesture of goodwill, to fit it for me at no cost if I pay for the parts.
> 
> ...


Ahh gotcha!

What a bugger that is...i suppose it sounds fair really. I know the quality is a bit naff but you did break it. Equally though i can completely see where you're coming from..the parcel shelf is a removeable part and the holding bracket should be better equipt to deal with it being on and off. The very least they can do is offer goodwill to you of free fit but they really should have gone a step further and contirbuted to the part imo....

At least they offered something...if you'd had had a Ford etc you'd have got nowt!

Glad its all fixed up now though

Daz


----------



## korben007 (May 5, 2011)

can someone post up the part numbers for the side peices and the shelf that goes inbetween. I have the one that connects to the truck lid, but missing the one that stays behind the seats, and the left bracket seems to have busted off like others seem to be having a problem with.


----------



## illingn (Jun 23, 2014)

Grrr...I saw these posts and thought I'd check my parcel shelf and found that the previous owner had glued them back on with what was probably a hot glue gun. I couldn't resist pulling on them just a little and they fell right off!

UniBond - Repair Power Epoxy - Plastic seems to have fixed them back on but I won't plan on removing the shelf ever now, I'm sure the brackets won't survive a strong tug. Doesn't look like they ever would though, I can't believe how flimsy they are!

I've had the car 3 weeks and keep finding little niggles like this, but I still love it!


----------



## jaesoup12 (Jul 11, 2014)

i have same problem...

does anybody know parts number for the bracket and where to buy???

thanks


----------



## dennyaudi (Aug 9, 2012)

I broke the bracket from my trim the other day and it really is a simple fix. I used a fixing that goes into plaster board. It has a very course thread with a star screwdriver end, which will screw directly into the hole. I then drilled through the plastic rivet holes and screwed them on. It really is a simple fix, that'll cost pennies.


----------



## illingn (Jun 23, 2014)

dennyaudi said:


> I broke the bracket from my trim the other day and it really is a simple fix. I used a fixing that goes into plaster board. It has a very course thread with a star screwdriver end, which will screw directly into the hole. I then drilled through the plastic rivet holes and screwed them on. It really is a simple fix, that'll cost pennies.


I thought about that too, I'll try that if the Unibond gives up, though gave them quite a good tug this morning and the sides seem to be stuck in good and fast. It's made the inside of a car smell a bit rank though... :?


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

just had to purchase the fixing kit from audi wolverhampton its £25 and containes all brackets pins and any parts that fit onto the parcel shelf ....

The part number is 8j8-898-084

Easy as peas to fix once you got the parts


----------



## jaesoup12 (Jul 11, 2014)

player2301 said:


> just had to purchase the fixing kit from audi wolverhampton its £25 and containes all brackets pins and any parts that fit onto the parcel shelf ....
> 
> The part number is 8j8-898-084
> 
> Easy as peas to fix once you got the parts


Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Iamthehulk86 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine was broke when I bought the car second hand. I just drilled through underneath and managed to get 3 small nuts and bolts through. Was fiddly getting my hand behind but managed it, can't see the bolts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Cheap fix done today in age old parcel shelf issue.
Drilled out broken clips put rawlplugs in and screwed back into place. Job done.
Cheap as chips
Steve


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

https://www.ebay.ie/itm/A49-Audi-1998-2 ... 3277817809


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Baalthazaar said:


> https://www.ebay.ie/itm/A49-Audi-1998-2006-TT-8N-MK1-Parcel-Shelf-Retaining-Clip-Repair-Kit-8N8898173A-/253277817809


This part is not the issue. This part fits the parcel shelf to tail gate. It's the bit of the shelf that abutts the seats that everyone has trouble with the parts breaking. 
But thanks anyway.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Part 8J8898283 looks like it's for the job, but I can't find a fitting guide, it suggests that you have to screw in from behind the c-pillar trim, which looks like a PITA to do.

Mine's snapped but still holds in place for now, thinking of squirting some super glue in, or using a gluegun on it.


----------



## Johnefyn (Nov 29, 2007)

This is a job I've been putting off for years myself, I bought the brackets a couple of years ago but still haven't fitted them. What's holding me up is the ffaff of getting the panelling off, from what I saw here that is going to be a pain - did I read that it was over two hours' labour? (could be wrong, not too sure). What I've been thinking of doing instead is to drill three holes through the brackets and use self-tapping screws through into the panel but what has stopped me from going ahead is not knowing if there are any wires in the way in the space behind the panel.

Can anybody tell me for certain that there aren't any? Please??

Photos of what lies beneath would be ideal ...


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Think Essexaviator has the best idea. I just managed to brake my left hand side clip as well as the right one a while back. Did look on You Tube where there are a couple of vids on it but to be honest looks a bit of a nightmare just to get the panels out and looking at the replacement screws seems that is going to happen again as it's so flimsy. Wouldn't mind betting that Audi would just put in three rawplugs and charge you 2 hours labour. 
Not sure if you just buy the clips or has to be the shelf as well. There are two part numbers 
8J8 898 283
8J8 898 084


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

YouTube video on a repair kit. I would imagine any combination of off-the-shelf hardware can be used to accomplish this repair so long as the plastic isn't completely trashed. I'm guessing it's Glass Filled ABS <GF-ABS> so it can be plastic weld repaired if you're up for the challenge.

Audi TT repair kit P/N: 8J8 898 283

Couple of options - Audi OEM repair kit vs not Audi OEM repair method -









Audi TT plastics and plastic repairs -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1725721


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> YouTube video on a repair kit. I would imagine any combination of off-the-shelf hardware can be used to accomplish this repair so long as the plastic isn't completely trashed. I'm guessing it's Glass Filled ABS <GF-ABS> so it can be plastic weld repaired if you're up for the challenge.
> 
> Audi TT repair kit P/N: 8J8 898 283
> 
> ...


When i saw that these are literally a screw on fitting - i was kind of disappointed! It's not a very Audi thing to do!

THen the price is ridiculous TBH!


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

Same problem, I just used a couple of self tapping screws and have never had a problem since.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I had super glue on mine for ages, worked perfectly until I dropped something on it and snapped it off again [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll:

Went with a hot glue gun this time, seems to be doing ok!


----------

